# S Fest West Purchases



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I was able to find some NIB box cars that fit in with the PRR layout theme. These are relatively rare Lionel AF production I had not seen previously.

A PRR boxcar.








Another PRR.








And a Reading boxcar.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice.. My cousin in Freeland also bought a lot of PA gear, including MTH and Lionel. The prettiest set he had was a PA, PA Alco, ABA, in red, with the MTH streamlined cars.. (it might have been a LeHigh Valley unit).


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

Love that S. Those cars look to be in great condition.


----------

